# Anyone else feel like Printful has killed their business?



## axel76 (Nov 12, 2020)

Starting with the slow down during the pandemic, I had about 40 shirt orders delayed to 30+ days causing a lot of cancellations and requiring me to move the production, adding another 10 days to my customers wait time. Now that things are back up to a better time frame, I am running into sizing issues, print issues and having to do so many returns, exchanges and refunds that I have never had a problem with before. I am trying to MAKE money with my side business and it's just turning into a problem machine 192.168.o.1 192.168.0.1 tp link login that is causing me to have to refund customers. Am I the only one experiencing this right now?


----------



## camisadetenerife (Nov 3, 2010)

I find that the fufillment and delivery is quicker on the west coast than the east coast of the US. I believe the west coast is fulfilled in Mexico. A recent east coast order took much longer. There seems to be no problem with the print quality, although I find their product order system a bit misleading. If you upload the file and then position it, it looks different on the different mock ups available. I make adjustments to the positioning, but not the sizing. My problem is you have to guess where the start position is from the neck downwards. If they had a standard start position say 40mm, I could create my files to suit this.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The main problem with Printful has always been their high prices, but obviously that hasn't stopped them from being the GoTo POD (but it stopped me from using them, except as an emergency backup).

People returning shirts due to fitment is part of the business of selling garments. It is on you to bludgeon potential customers until they understand how the shirts fit. FYI Women's T-shirt size names HAVE NO STANDARDIZED MEANING, so spell it out in terms of bust measurement in inches, and emphasize that over the utterly useless size names. Also, describing the style as Slim Fitting, or the like, is probably a smart move, unless it is one of the rare Relaxed styles on the market.

If you are having this problem with men's shirts ... well, the god's are just against you. Men's sizes are pretty well defined; the main variance being side-seamed slim-fit vs. tubular boxy cuts, but the chest measurements are pretty consistent for a given size either way.


----------

